# carp?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

anyone here carp fish at night with success?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

In the summer time I fish alot at night for carp. Alot of times its too hot during the day and they arent real active. At night they will go out and start feeding on insects, craws, etc. Also, if you fish a high pressure area, not for carp but just fishing in general, alot of fish will switch to a night/early morning bite.

Jake


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

where do you have sucess with carp


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

not me personally, but I went on a trip where 2 of my dad's friends got some very nice carp at about 11:00 P.M. They were about 12 and 20 pounds, they came from doughballs.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Try Alum Creek, I see lots of large carp there with several mirrors also.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

There's a spot at Griggs.....During the months of May and June....they go nuts.

I've caught my PB carp there at 36lbs. My buddies and I have also caught about 20-25 carps in about 3 hours time span, all over 23 inches.


----------



## treefisherman94 (Feb 6, 2008)

may june... that is when they spawn, in wisconsin that is when you can get carp with a net or bow.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Griggs you say... I'll have to pay a visit over that way this coming year..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Griggs you say... I'll have to pay a visit over that way this coming year..



Don't forget your camera man!:B


----------

